
Show HN: Moon – a tiny UI library inspired by Vue - kbr
https://github.com/KingPixil/moon
======
roryisok
This is one of two completely unrelated Js projects called moon, both of which
have been posted to Show HN in the last three hours

At time of writing, they are next to each other.

I got really confused for a few minutes trying to figure out what they had to
do with each other

~~~
kbr
Yeah, this one has been around since early 2015. Not sure when the other one
was released. Sorry about the confusion!

------
dylz
Has nothing to do with the code, but out of curiosity, why are all of your
projects on free domains? They tend to not have a very good reputation with
many corporate filters (like .tk, ga, cf, ml, etc are all nearly completely
packed full of spam and malware)

I can visit the github pages fine, but the domain TLDs are killed off for
malware here.

~~~
kbr
Yeah, I'm a student trying to save money wherever I can, but I really need to
start migrating all of my work to more reliable domain names.

~~~
dylz
IMO you can use a js.org subdomain (check the cname mappings for using github
pages) or something like kingpixil.github.io/moon, which would look
(personally) more professional than a .tk-equivalent

~~~
kbr
You're right, I'll try and setup a js.org subdomain, or start looking for some
nice domain names.

